# Introductions



## Dave KG

Yes! We have a Scottish region! Thought I'd start up a thread for some quick introductions again now we have our own region...

I'm Dave, 23 year old ball room and scottish country dancing physicist that likes to detail cars!! :lol: :lol: From Dundee, and I drive an 03 reg AstraG 1.8SRi in Star Silver.


----------



## ChrisGT

Alright im Chris, 22 year old Electrical Engineer from Kilmarnock in Ayrshire, I drive a Fiat Punto GT in a wild colour lol. New in here only been on a month or so but everyone is so helpfull.


----------



## db_abz

Hi, I'm Dave and I'm a postaholic!
(looks like I'm in good company though)

I'm 43 and a bit, live in Aberdeen and work mainly offshore as a wireline engineer.
Drive a BMW 540i - nice, comfortable, fast.. ..............but not very economical!

Dave


----------



## david g

David 33 form blantyre ,independant financial adviser and mortgage broker
Resident chemical guys trader


----------



## 182_Blue

shaun, not from scotland but just thought i would make use of this wonderful new section you have lol


----------



## ChrisGT

Ahhhh an outsider, get him guys lol


----------



## Dave KG

^^At my signal, unleash hell!! Oh wait, no, wrong film... :lol: :lol: 

(PS - Hi Shaun! :thumb


----------



## Stuart

I`m Stuart and im 16 from Kiwlinning,Ayrshire and I drive anything I can get the keys too!


----------



## donnyboy

Donny 30, from Renfrewshire, IT Guru.  

Drive a LEON


----------



## JimTT

JimTT from Glasgow(Provanmill)...46... Drive a 32ton grab lorry for utility company *Apprentice Detailer* Which is much better:thumb:


----------



## M40COO

John from West Fife...erm..37 ... Group Graphic Controller for an Oil company in Edinburgh

Drives an Astra VXR in Magma Red (new name for Flame Red)


----------



## ChrisGT

M40COO said:


> John from West Fife...erm..37 ... Group Graphic Controller for an Oil company in Edinburgh
> 
> Drives an Astra VXR in Magma Red (new name for Flame Red)


Has a annoying habbit of posting in red lol just kidding


----------



## extreme-detail

well i`m mike 34 yrs young lol stays in the highlands 

main job is i fix trains for first scotrail so dont blame me if it brakes down

and also run Xtreme Valet for the last 7yrs now 

drives a C Class sports coupe kompresor merc


----------



## bigvw

Hi I'm:newbie: Paul from Fife, just met some of you guys at Star meet, am caterer to trade drive modded VW Caddy van euro style:thumb: 
cheers Paul


----------



## blr123

Bryan.....an engineer........and the oldest so far :doublesho :lol: ........but the best looking eh :lol:


----------



## Dave KG

Auch, you're no _that_ old Bryan!! :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB

Rich, 30, environmental scientist by day (known as Dr Cooper), Mr Polished Bliss by night (and tea breaks, lunchtimes, etc!), and detailer at weekends (and days off!). Been on here since it started, feels like home, thanks to all the great folks on here.


----------



## Mike172cup

Michael (or Mike), 31, Technical Illustrator/Desktop Publisher by day, Graphic Designer by night, detailer by weekend. I have a very understanding wife and an even more understanding Clio 172 Cup... erm... 186 Cup 

Met a few of you at Star Performance last weekend and what can I say really... top blokes :thumb:


----------



## RobDom

Robbie (or Rob), 38, was a phone engineer then in IT support, both with BT for 15 years overall, had to give up work when my wife died shortly after giving birth to our 2nd daughter - that was 5 years ago, hoping to return to work soon but as what who knows! Been cleaning my cars for 20 years but using the PC for only 1!


----------



## BJM

Brian, 26 years old, Dirty Polis [email protected] from Renfrewshire. Drive a smelly Focus Estate (With snazzy rooflights and stripes) at work so like to keep my 2004 Ibiza 20VT FR respectably clean! GF has a Solar Red Mini one 7 which gives of the ultimate shine when polished! Learned more on here in the last few months about detailing than I could ever imagine! Also a member on SEATCupra.net.

Cheers!


----------



## craigM

Craig, 21 year old apprentice mechanic from Erskine and also a scout leader and scout networker in sunny bishopton.


----------



## Alan

I'm Alan..21 year old business and economics student from Blantyre (currently on a year out)...drive/thrashes a black/gold clio 182....i like beer, girls and cleaning my car....


----------



## stu golf

Im Stuart. 20. work in Aberdeen as a piping designer. Drive a MKiv Golf gti T 
Spend most weekends polishing or doing something to my cars.
Always spending money on things i already have!
Been on here for a while just never posted, great site with lots of info and people.

cheers

Stuart


----------



## Glider

Craig, nr Falkirk, i'm the oldest so far and work at a Gas Plant.
Owner of a very shinny Fabia, thanks to all at the first Scottish detailing day.


----------



## Rob

Rob, from rutherglen, work in Stirling, trying to keep a black Fabia clean, by hand! Missed "Star" day, look forward to next one,


----------



## JJ_

John, im 21, drive an astra coupe but selling up soon to buy some American Muscle either a 69 challenger or a 69 camaro are in the pipeline.


----------



## bluebro

PuntoGT said:


> Alright im Chris, 22 year old Electrical Engineer from Kilmarnock in Ayrshire, I drive a Fiat Punto GT in a wild colour lol. New in here only been on a month or so but everyone is so helpfull.


Chris, do you live on Western Road? :doublesho



BJM said:


> Brian, 26 years old, Dirty Polis [email protected] from Renfrewshire. Drive a smelly Focus Estate (With snazzy rooflights and stripes) at work so like to keep my 2004 Ibiza 20VT FR respectably clean!


At last, a policeman with a sense of humour! :thumb:

I'm John, 35yr old welder in Kilwinning, Ayrshire.
Currently learning the Porter Cable and practicing on everyone elses cars apart from my own! :buffer:


----------



## garyctr

Gary, 25, living in Edinburgh. Work in the IT department of a pretty big bank! I drive a 1 year old Nighthawk Black Civic Type R.


----------



## Stuart

bluebro said:


> I'm John, 35yr old welder in Kilwinning, Ayrshire.
> :


Someone else from Kilwinning:thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT

bluebro said:


> Chris, do you live on Western Road? :doublesho
> 
> At last, a policeman with a sense of humour! :thumb:
> 
> I'm John, 35yr old welder in Kilwinning, Ayrshire.
> Currently learning the Porter Cable and practicing on everyone elses cars apart from my own! :buffer:


Yeah mate i do live on the western rd


----------



## oldlaw

25 year old marine surgeon from Fife or is it a 52 year old from Fife. Nice red audi a3 to pc.:buffer: :car: Spoke to some of you at Star detailing day. Looking forward to the next one. You can never have enough knowledge.


----------



## bluebro

Stuart said:


> Someone else from Kilwinning


Where in Kilwinning are you Stuart? I'm in Whitehirst.



PuntoGT said:


> Yeah mate i do live on the western rd


My mate Mark lives across the road from you and up a bit. He drives a silver Seat Ibiza Cupra.
That is one seriously clean car you have. :thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT

ahhhh your H6 BRO or H9 BRO, you the guy that had the BM rolling on 19s and ur bruv has the Vec GSi


----------



## Stuart

I`m in Benslie Village.........


----------



## bluebro

PuntoGT said:


> ahhhh your H6 BRO or H9 BRO, you the guy that had the BM rolling on 19s and ur bruv has the Vec GSi


Yeah thats us. I'm H9. How did you know he's my bruv??? :lol:



Stuart said:


> I`m in Benslie Village.........


Yeah i know Benslie. Is that your Focus in the sig? I'm sure i read earlier that you're 16.


----------



## Stuart

Yea, I`m only 16 so not my focus, Getting a focus end off this year


----------



## ChrisGT

seen you both up at marks at the same time, i just detailed my old mans pug, check out the show it off section under newbie first PC detail. hes a memeber of the seriously clean crew


----------



## bluebro

Awesome job on the 306 Chris. I may have to visit you for some tips and info.
I bought the PC primarily for my gf's black corsa which is scratched to hell but want to start on the BM soon.


----------



## ChrisGT

yeah mate i can only tell you what i know, im a newbie to this PCing im used to the old fashioned method lol


----------



## beedie

Hi folks,
Scott, 22, from Aberdeen. Drive a BIG white(when i can be bothered) van most of the time. ANd a Fabia Vrs the rest, someitmes red, then i drive it and it spews out Diesel smoke and its filthy again.
Met a few of you at Star and have since clayed my car for the firtst time. that stuff is genius!


----------



## _Kenny_

Alan said:


> I'm Alan..21 year old business and economics student from Blantyre (currently on a year out)...drive/thrashes a black/gold clio 182....i like beer, girls and cleaning my car....


I like you 

Kenny, 25, from West Calder. Work in IT at Edinburgh University, for the moment drive a mk2 ph1 Clio 1.4 Alize.

I like cars, cleaning them, football, films, music and socialising.


----------



## Soupie69uk

Hi i am Paul, 21 from East Lothian.

I am a student and drive the car below.

I dont know too much about car detailing but am learning more each day.

Have added quite a few new products to my collection this month and plan to get a few more over the next month.


----------



## bigvw

Hi Paul, nice too see you bud, lots of great tips and help on here, only joined but seems very friendly place:thumb: 
Cheers Paul


----------



## Alan

POW_Clio said:


> I like you
> 
> Kenny, 25, from West Calder. Work in IT at Edinburgh University, for the moment drive a mk2 ph1 Clio 1.4 Alize.
> 
> I like cars, cleaning them, football, films, music and socialising.


Kenny your so warm lol


----------



## Big Iain

HI all, Iain 23 from just outside Glasgow I have just bought a Flame red clio 172. My first post and wont be the last by the looks of it!!


----------



## db_abz

Hi Iain, stick a post up in the the Newbies Section and see if you get as many replies as Karen!

Dave


----------



## _Kenny_

*You've been recommended!*

*edit* oops meant to do a pm lol


----------



## Rich @ PB

Nice big Scottish crowd we have here... the next detailing meet should be awesome! And someone's going to have to give Stuart a lift.


----------



## Soupie69uk

Yeah if the next meet or another future meet is not too far i will definately come along as i want to get some tips and see how its all done.


----------



## john185k

Im John, 23 from Belfast but live in Edinburgh with my girlfriend for some strange reason.   

I also work for the filth so get a crappy astra all day then the 306 rallye or mini by night at weekends...


----------



## Alan

Another ClioSporter ^^

Nice one!


----------



## john185k

shut it Alan!!! 

xx


----------



## Alan

'Dont cha wish your boy friend was just like me....dont cha' ^^ lol


----------



## P400DRV

Alistair, 45 from Alloa, first line manager in Scottish Prison Service.

Do more reading than posting on this site, drive a Suburu Impreza Sti Prodrive Style in Mica Black. Try hard to keep it shiny but them roads to Glasgow everyday fair take there toll.


----------



## JimTT

P400DRV said:


> Alistair, 45 from Alloa, first line manager in Scottish Prison Service.
> 
> Do more reading than posting on this site, drive a Suburu Impreza Sti Prodrive Style in Mica Black. Try hard to keep it shiny but them roads to Glasgow everyday fair take there toll.


Hi Ally

I can see your office from my house  just the other side of the M 8


----------



## P400DRV

A will try and wave


----------



## gil16e

alright guys

Im steven, 26 from argyll, maintenance engineer and own a 2005 vectra 1.9 cdti. I am a member on vectra-c and astra-sport so knwo a couple of names already 

Im a complete novice at this stuff but want to learn, any help apprecitated


----------



## geri

Hi guys, i've just joined, hope to get loads of good tips and advice on here :thumb: 

I'm in Fife and i've got a couple of BMW's - a silver E36 that's looking gorgeous  and a black E30 that hasn't been washed for weeks  

Touble with having 2 cars - twice as much work to do!  

Cheers Geri


----------



## chrisb70

Hello all, i am Chris from Livingston and i drive a fiesta zetec s mk6
{{{{see my avatar.
Looking forward to using all the hints and tips from you guys...cheers


----------



## ChudsMeister

Hi All, good scottish base on here.:thumb: 
I'm Richie 26 from Kilmarnock, work in Prestwick air traffic control.
I thought I kept my car nice and clean until I've seen some on this site.:doublesho 
Just ordered a batch of products from polished bliss today. 

Richie.


----------



## Ali

Hello,

I'm Ali 20yrs old from Aberdeen. I drive a Flame red 172 Clio - "A3 LYR"


----------



## Gus

Hello, i'm Angus Ross, student, 19 years young, from Lethenty near Inverurie near Aberdeen  , own a S2 106 Rallye

i often see Richard Cooper (WX51 TXR) driving around now and again

some pics just after a claybar/polish/wax, enjoy


----------



## Drew

Hi, I'm drew. 22 from Inverness. Drive Fiesta ST blue and XR2i red.


----------



## In a state

Jon, 35 from Prestwick...I need to be shown the way of the PC!


----------



## ChrisGT

your in luck Jon there are a good few of us in ayrshire area with PC


----------



## In a state

PuntoGT said:


> your in luck Jon there are a good few of us in ayrshire area with PC


Are you offering your PC teaching services, then?


----------



## GOGS

Hiya, i'm Gogs fae Fochabers, Morayshire, 42 years aul ,drive an Astra SXi in midnight black:driver:


----------



## DavidR

Dave from Glenrothes fife, drive a E39 520i


----------



## Colv

Alrighty folks, plenty scots here then!, nice one

lol far too many Daves on here, so i'll stay Colv!

Colv, 23 from Edinburgh and i'm a Postie, but I work inside sorting the mail so no, i'm not the reason your post ain't delivered til half 6 at night (by a guy who doesn't even get a uniform!!  )

I drive a mk6 Fiesta Zetec Climate, 1.6 TDCi
she's not too slow, give's me great mpg but, well, she just don't damn shine quite enough! and after seeing some of the pics on here, it's never rung home soooo tru :doublesho


----------



## coupe king

Hello people! :wave: 

My name is Neil, i live in Aberdeen, i'm 27, i am a drilling engineer. I drive an e36 320 coupe as seen in my sig piccy. :driver: 

Looking forward to getting the car PC'd in the not too distant future! :buffer:


----------



## Steven_182

hi all i am steven from glasgow(maryhill) an i drive a clio black&gold 182 an i am a taxi driver an i love keeping my car clean as i can get it !


----------



## Alan

Steven have you had a look at: http://www.cliosport.net/

Alan.


----------



## VooDoo

Hello to the rest of you this side of Hadrians wall! 

I live on the West Coast and drive a Makita :buffer: 

GS


----------



## CraigGSI

well been on here for a while but thought i would post in here 

i am Craig and i am from Paisley and drive a mk4 GSI astra in saphire black

i work for first scotrail


----------



## Finnie

*Hi*

Hi there everybody,

Just found this forum yesterday but think I'll be here a lot. See a few familiar faces from the BMW owners club too.

So I have a nice shiny M3, live in the south side of Glasgow and work at sea on Cable ships.

Quite fancy giving this detailing lark a shot when I get home. Without wanting to step on any toes, anyone want to give a few lessons or advice. I work ten weeks on/off so have plenty of time to earn a few extra pennies doing something I enjoy doing. If I love polishing my own car why not earn some cash doing others for them!

Ian


----------



## suj

Hello people, :wave:

I'm Suj, 22 from Glasgow south side (Giffnock). Work for a big scottish bank in the evenings, run a family business during the day. Found this forum a while ago, but just accepted delivery of my PC today. :buffer: so I'll be harassing you all more often.

I drive a silver Vectra-c saloon. www.vectra-c.com but hoping to upgrade to an Audi A3 sportback very soon.

alot people on this Fourm from Glasgow and surrounding area's, I like that


----------



## Rich @ PB

:wave: Hi new folks, good to see so many of you on here! Keep your eyes peeled over the coming months for more detailing meets in the Scottish region - the two we've had so far this year have been great. Also, we'll be at Fast & Modified 2006 at the Edinburgh exhibition centre on July 16th, and it would be great to see some of you there.


----------



## ChrisGT

Looking forward to that rich, ill be at F & M this year again, for the 3-4th year running, its a good show but being after max live means ive always seen half the show lol.


----------



## Rich @ PB

Aye, can imagine. Might think about heading further south next year, see how we go though.


----------



## ChrisGT

Its defo the modifying show of the year without a doubt, alot of people arent into this scene i for one am a fanatic, i love seeing all the work compamies and people put into their cars, mine has been an on going project for past yeah and half which will hopefully come to an end soon and be ready for the road


----------



## Rich @ PB

And I look forward to seeing it in the flesh!


----------



## ChrisGT

LOL might be next year after the amount of money you've stolen from my wallet these past few months lol dont think ill get it finished this year


----------



## Rich @ PB

:doublesho What, me?!


----------



## ChrisGT

cough *ahem* cough

Menz PG
Menz IP
Menz FP II
Menz FTG
Menz FMJ
Menz HGAS
Nattys Blue
PB Wheel Sealent
PB Leather
PB Trim Restore
PB Natural Look
PB EX-P
Clearkote Red Machine Moose
Clearkote Moose Wax
Clearkote Carnuba Wax
PB Plush x 2
PB Velvet x 1
Megs NXT Wash
Megs Foam App x 10

Need i say any more lol


----------



## Rich @ PB

Might owe you a beer?!


----------



## cossiee

oh well i been here a while but not said much so best say hello...dont know many people here but im steve from perthshire,mechanic and importer who spends spare time detailing and drives an impreza and cosworth(not at same time).....HELLO ALL


----------



## Grizzle

christ been on here a while just noticed i havent posted.

Graham from Glasgow originally now in grangemouth near falkirk painter and decorator by day Detailer at the weekends and fri's lol looking to go full time at the end of the year. :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## traffman

Hello to one and all, i post now and again , im still learning, anyway, i stay in polmont wife my wife and run a black type r and ive recently aqquired my astra gte back from being restored.


----------



## Grizzle

Polmont....aww god  









:lol: :thumb:


----------



## scoobyc

*Newbie!*

Hi first time posting on here, didn't know about the site to be honest, so just used autopia etc. Probably the most northern mainland member as i'm from thurso, but we still get electricity up here contrary to poular belief, so can still use my recently purchased pc 7424! :buffer: Anyway thats enough for just now,
Cheers scott.

p.s. I'm told i have a small willy on numerous occassions, (see pic below) so i probaly won't be offended by the comments unless you mention the sheep! :devil:


----------



## SCOTIA

*re Scottish region*

Just noticed this thread Im Scott live in Motherwell ,work for an Aero engine company,i drive a octy vrs.


----------



## bluebro

Hey Scott, i work for an Aero engine company too down at Prestwick. I'm G.E. are you R.R. ? :wave:


----------



## scoobyc

bluebro said:


> Hey Scott, i work for an Aero engine company too down at Prestwick. I'm G.E. are you R.R. ? :wave:


don't know which scott your on about but if its not me theres some spooky coincidences going on!!


----------



## SCOTIA

bluebro said:


> Hey Scott, i work for an Aero engine company too down at Prestwick. I'm G.E. are you R.R. ? :wave:


YE RR,i know a guy down there who defected back to GE Scott Milne.Nice car by the way:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy

SCOTIA said:


> YE RR,i know a guy down there who defected back to GE Scott Milne.Nice car by the way:thumb:


My bro works for RR at Inchinnan doing MRP stuff. A few guys I know work there.


----------



## SCOTIA

donnyboy said:


> My bro works for RR at Inchinnan doing MRP stuff. A few guys I know work there.


I know loads of guys at Inchinnan,i t/fered up to EK 3 yrs ago from Hillington


----------



## donnyboy

SCOTIA said:


> I know loads of guys at Inchinnan,i t/fered up to EK 3 yrs ago from Hillington


Paul Marshall, Ali Paton, Allan Dickson, Stevie Howie are a few of the guys I know.


----------



## Derek Mc

Hi All some familiar names and lots new. I am Derek 42 and Interior designer working in Glasgow part week then flying Darn Sarf! mid week.

I adore "Carobics" exercise and can spend hours and hundreds of pounds just for mother nature to F*** it all up in the blink of a cloud LMAO
Nice to see plenty Ayrshire bods around too,,,


----------



## Malcolm44

Malcolm from Montrose, work in Aberdeen for Oil company. Drive a black A4, wife has a black VW Golf, (also pay for two daughters cars which are silver Fiesta and silver Corsa):wave: :car:


----------



## cra1g

Craig from Wishaw, drive ST225 ....driving instructor.


----------



## pedro9474

*Hi guys i am Pedro 32 from Erskine and drive a 2000 plate Black Nissan Primera , I work in Paisley for Korec ( Survey Supplies ) .
I notice there are a few guys that live close by and i have probably seen you all driving about lol .

PEDRO.....*:devil:


----------



## adm

Guten tag! I'm Adam, 20, from Moray. Drive an astra showcar and a bmw 318i. I'm a Structural Detailer.


----------



## BIGJJS

hey, im John, 21, from west calder. I drive a 2001 Flame Red Astra


----------



## vpricey

Quite a wee clan here!!
I'm Paul, 19, from Penicuik near Edinburgh. currently working for Tesco but awaiting my Apprenticship with BMW hopfully!! And as you can see I drive a 1987 E30 BMW 325iSport :thumb:, which I like to keep very clean!! Jus got my PC a month ago:buffer:, so I'm still learning it but enjoying every minute of it!! Hopefully see some of you around or at the next meet!!









Cheers Paul.


----------



## Derek Mc

Hi,
Paul good to see you here too, :wave: hope to see the e30 when I can organise the PC meeting to sort out my e38


----------



## vpricey

Hi Derek,:wave: Yip I should be able to make it that day, I've PC'd my car already, but can't wait to see how tha pro's do it so i can pick up some tips!!:buffer: Should be a good day!!:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

vpricey said:


> Quite a wee clan here!!
> I'm Paul, 19, from Penicuik near Edinburgh. currently working for Tesco but awaiting my Apprenticship with BMW hopfully!! And as you can see I drive a 1987 E30 BMW 325iSport :thumb:, which I like to keep very clean!! Jus got my PC a month ago:buffer:, so I'm still learning it but enjoying every minute of it!! Hopefully see some of you around or at the next meet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Paul.


That is a fu*king nice beamer! I'd love an m3 in that style, my dads mate used to have one and i loved it


----------



## vpricey

Cheers very much Clark!!:thumb:

Your Cupra R is Minted too!!


----------



## X5-DMC

Dave Mac - Largs Ayrshire 

Work in the Offshore diving Industry North Sea

Bought a nice Saphire Black X5 3litre sport last time home(Boy does it like petrol- but what an engine!!) , Ordering a PC for when I get off this bloody boat at the end of the month, Then I just need 2 dry weeks to work on the 2 and a half acres of black paint :wall: 

It will be woth it in the end  

Have found this forum an invaluable source of info, 

Cheers to everybody who has taken the time to write guides and recomend products -

Maybe make it to the BMW detail september ?


----------



## vpricey

Welcome along Dave!!:thumb: 
Nice choice of Bm!! An I've got the 2.5 liter an it likes fuel so I can Imagin wat yours will be like!! You'll get good results on a black car with a PC!:buffer:
Paul.


----------



## Clark @ PB

vpricey said:


> Cheers very much Clark!!:thumb:
> 
> Your Cupra R is Minted too!!


yeah i know :lol:

cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## db_abz

X5-DMC said:


> Bought a nice Saphire Black X5 3litre sport last time home(Boy does it like petrol- but what an engine!!)





vpricey said:


> An I've got the 2.5 liter an it likes fuel so I can Imagin wat yours will be like!!


I've got a 4 litre V8 and it probably goes through as much as both of you put together  (16.7 mpg average last time I checked) 
Bet I can get to the petrol station quicker than you can though 

Dave


----------



## pete330

Hey Paul


----------



## vpricey

db_abz said:


> I've got a 4 litre V8 and it probably goes through as much as both of you put together  (16.7 mpg average last time I checked)
> Bet I can get to the petrol station quicker than you can though
> 
> Dave


You Win!!!!! :lol:

Hey Pete!!:wave:


----------



## alx_chung

Just thought I'd say hi too!!!
My name is Alex and I live in Glasgow (Maryhill and yes, I can see the floodlights from Firhill from my house) I work as a Software/Support Analyst during the week in East Kilbride and love my car, sports and DVDs.
Currently drive a 2005 Ocean Blue Hyundai Coupe and its a gorgeous car and hopefully with the help from the guys and gals here I can keep it that way.
Alex


----------



## Iain

Hey guys, I'm Iain from Edzell, Angus. I'm 26 years old and drive a 2001 Fiesta Zetec-S in Imperial Blue. I work in Dyce for a Offshore Services Company and have a girlfriend in Edinburgh so I'm a lover of the two cities and not to mention the A90/M90.


----------



## Clark @ PB

woohoo, got a few more local lads joining now!  

The scots are slowly but surely taking over DW


----------



## Iain

Hi Clark...I was a big fan of your old Saxo when it was dotting around. You probably know/knew my brother actually (which I why I know your old car); Allan or Muzz as he likes to call himself, drives a Cav Turbo now.

Nice Leon, I'm slowly becoming a big fan of these cars.


----------



## Grizzle

Iain said:


> Hi Clark...I was a big fan of your old Saxo when it was dotting around. You probably know/knew my brother actually (which I why I know your old car); Allan or Muzz as he likes to call himself, drives a Cav Turbo now.
> 
> Nice Leon, I'm slowly becoming a big fan of these cars.


i know ur bro does he still have the cav? thats been a while now.


----------



## Iain

*Grizzle*: Yeah he has a black Cav Turbo which was recently rolling roaded at 270bhp. It's a lovely car but could be better in my eyes with some more subtly but that is personal taste.

Do you know him from Project Vauxhall?


----------



## Grizzle

Iain said:


> *Grizzle*: Yeah he has a black Cav Turbo which was recently rolling roaded at 270bhp. It's a lovely car but could be better in my eyes with some more subtly but that is personal taste.
> 
> Do you know him from Project Vauxhall?


nah from the old aberdeen beach forum and strathy cruise("~shudders~"  )


----------



## Clark @ PB

aahhhh i know muzzle yeah, he told me his cavi was a damn site more than 270bhp when he got it though!

Think the old leon would still have the legs on him then  

I miss my old saxo, its been pretty much trashed since i sold it on! :wall:


----------



## Iain

The sale of his car was a bit odd, the guy bodged a few things for the sale and told him 325bhp. Then he heard it was 350bhp but after a recent rolling road at Jap Performance he was given 270bhp which he was a little disappointed with but was just glad to have a figure that was factual and not word of mouth. Apparently, and don't hold me to this as I own a 110bhp Feast at the end of the day, he can get 350bhp+ with a few toys. Needless-to-say he's planning.

Shame to hear about the Saxo as it was a beaut.


----------



## Lou_m

Hi, im Lewis and I live in Fife and i work at RAF Leuchars. This is my toy:


----------



## Grizzle

hey Lou welcome.... dont blame any one of us for this addicition of big credit card bills or loss of space etc lol

i knew a bloke who was at leuchars Carl nixon


----------



## Lou_m

Hi Grizzle, i didn't think for once i that i would have ever spent over £20 on car cleaning stuff, let alone £120:doublesho


----------



## ericd

Eric, from Ayr , nice useful site , few pics of the old car...


----------



## natureboy69

Alright guys, this is my first post but i've been reading through the guides for a while. massive amounts of info on here which is great. My name is Russell and i'm from Dunfermline, i drive a 2ltr 16v golf GTi mk3 anniversary and love it to bits, i never let it get dirty lol.


----------



## Glider

.....


----------



## Glider

Welcome Russell, very nice looking Mk3.


----------



## vpricey

welcome Russell!!:thumb: Nice Golf!!


----------



## jayex

Hi my name is Julie , erm cant remember my age- honest !:lol: live just outside Edinburgh ( East lothian ) and i drive a cooper s in Indi Blue .....

















:wave:


----------



## Grizzle

Welcome julie nice mini ohhhh an S as well sweet.

Graham


----------



## jimmux

Jim from Dumbarton. I joined only a few days ago and am really impressed with what I've seen so far. I have an 03 plate, Topaz Blue, BMW E39 530d Sport A and wife person has 06 plate, some kind of silver, Renault Megane 1.4 16v. Really looking forward to learning more about cleaning them . . .


----------



## macdo

Im chris, im 19 and from Edinburgh. I work in halfords at Straiton and drive a Blue ford focus!

Chris


----------



## Hev

:wave: 

Any room for a girlie?

My name is Heather and I luuuuuuuurve my TT. JimTT pointed me in this direction so you can blame your ear-ache on him! :devil: 

Hev x


----------



## vpricey

macdo said:


> Im chris, im 19 and from Edinburgh. I work in halfords at Straiton and drive a Blue ford focus!
> 
> Chris


Hey chris, you'll know my mate mike, he works there too! I stay in Penicuik so no far from you!!:thumb:


----------



## macdo

vpricey said:


> Hey chris, you'll know my mate mike, he works there too! I stay in Penicuik so no far from you!!:thumb:


Mike sinton?


----------



## geri

welcome all :wave: 

nice to see a few more of us girlies on here :buffer: that are into detailing our cars :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stevenh

Thought i'd post in our regional thread as i've already been in the noobs section!

StevenH, 36, work in IT (Performance Tester) stay in Penicuik.

Only been on here for 1 day - have been in and around car forums for eons, tend to stick to those related to whatever i'm driving at the time but decided to come on over to this place as I am another nutter who enjoys hours cleaning my car (when life lets me).

Ran my own car valeting firm in 1996-1997.

Used to drive this : 









Just spent a year in a Focus, ben driving this for the last 4 weeks:










Hope to see some of you at Star in October:thumb:


----------



## Weeian

Hello all known to a few others on here as (bigian) had to edit name I'm 3* and a steering wheel technician from stonehaven
:driver:


----------



## chris_bmw

hey guys. Name is Chris , 20 . Currently a student doing business studies and drive a Black E36 BMW.


----------



## Frazz

hi everyone,
my name is Fraser i stay on the south side of Glasgow and my car is a,2001 Mercedes Benz CLK 320,dark metalic blue with 17" AMG alloys and rare (so im told?) half blue/silver full leather interior.
Just bought a PC so cant wait to get going.:buffer:


----------



## ED1435

Ed form fraserburgh, beside aberdeen. Work offshore as an engineer. I drive a vectra GSI and a suzuki GSXR600. Just found out this site. Going to get some info and tips before i start buying some new products. Great site by the way!!


----------



## S-X-I

Hey, I'm Frazer, i'm 18 from South Lanarkshire. I am currently studying Product Design at college in Glasgow and working part time in ASDA. I drive a 2002 Vauxhall Corsa C in Flame Red (first car)

Here it is in all its glory










This site has is great, you learn something new everyday :thumb:

Frazer


----------



## Grizzle

welcome man


----------



## CLEAN1T

*hello*

am a fellow scot just posted on another thread

Valeter/detailer the one man band.... i only trust me lol This forum is an encylopedia 2 me it rocks.
done the VALET thing 5 years own company is fun not work!! get paid 2 keep fit i thinks.
i works quicker than a quicky yet cut no corners.

x mas soon i feel a prize give away coming on.:thumb:

mates is great.


----------



## dannyk

I'm Danny, 26 from Balmedie (aberdeenshire), work offshore as a Seior Well Tester, but hurt my back so may have to work in the office now, we'll see. Drive a 2003 leon Cupra in Extreme blue with a few mods. Might see a few of you at Star on Sunday.

Cheers

Danny


----------



## scoobyiain

Iain 25 from montrose, work for vetco as a cnc machinist. Drive a my04 sti and an 88 series 2 rs turbo


----------



## bbigman2000

Glen aged 33 from Elgin Morayshire, Nightclub and Licensed premises Security Company Director and I drive an 2003 RS6 Saloon, all detailing work carried out by the polished bliss guys.


----------



## tamson

:wave: hi names brian 35 from stirling,i drive an icelandic silver saxo vtr,
i work for a large frozen food company,driving forklift trucks.


----------



## S-X-I

Welcome to the forum


----------



## traffman

This is a big crowd now.

Oh an Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## williethefish

Hi all:wave: , I'm Willie from Buckie/Aberdeen

I've been brainwashed by Richard Cooper (Polished Bliss)

I drive a Black LCR and try to keep it clean as often as possible

Since befriending Richard this is far easier:buffer:


----------



## Clark @ PB

williethefish said:


> Hi all:wave: , I'm Willie from Buckie/Aberdeen
> 
> I've been brainwashed by Richard Cooper (Polished Bliss)
> 
> I drive a Black LCR and try to keep it clean as often as possible
> 
> Since befriending Richard this is far easier:buffer:


I recognise the car, remember it from the Detail Rich did on it ages ago


----------



## williethefish

Clark said:


> I recognise the car, remember it from the Detail Rich did on it ages ago


Aye,
hopefully you'll see it very closely soon too:thumb: ,

Planning on getting it done:buffer: again next year


----------



## Triple HHH

hi

im Martyn im 19 - 20 next month, from Edinburgh and drive a Fiat Punto GT

here is my little heap (for now) next year brings good things for her


----------



## Rich @ PB

Hi new peeps, good to see so many new faces, happy festivities, hopefully get to meet more of you next year. :thumb:


----------



## stevenh

Triple HHH - did you use a tripod for those photos?  :lol: (in joke!)

Glad you could make it!


----------



## Triple HHH

stevenh said:


> Triple HHH - did you use a tripod for those photos?  :lol: (in joke!)
> 
> Glad you could make it!


of course i did, its a handy wee gizmo lol. cheers


----------



## Keith CSL

Merry Christmas everyone. 

I'm Keith, 24 from Aberdeen. Introduced to this place by Rich and Clark from Polished Bliss. Excellent to see so many enthusiasts from up here. :thumb:


----------



## williethefish

Keith CSL said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> I'm Keith, 24 from Aberdeen. Introduced to this place by Rich and Clark from Polished Bliss. Excellent to see so many enthusiasts from up here. :thumb:


Your 24 and you have CSL:doublesho !!!???

WTF you must be single:lol:


----------



## skid

Hey all.
Steve kidd (know as skid) 37 from Aberdeen.
Been on here for a while now but only noticed this post today.
Work Offshore as an Abseiller and do detail work as my new hobby when i am home between trips.
Drive a VW corrado G60,VW mark 1 Golf gti:thumb: 
And a Yamaha R1 when the weathers decent:lol: 
Have met a few of you and hope to meet a lot more in 2007 when rich and clark get their business set up.
Have a good christmas folks:thumb:


----------



## Scotsbil

Hi guys, Billy from Renfrew. Looking forward to the better weather to learn a bit more about keeping things clean. 

Cheers


----------



## The Big Yin

Shaun 30 something!! from Dunfermline and work as a sales trainer, new to all this detailing stuff but finding the site really good


----------



## dmz

Merry Christmas Everyone

I am David 33 from Carluke and love Audi's !

Christmas was almost cancelled due to detailing product purchases, what the heck you only live once !


----------



## Clark @ PB

williethefish said:


> Your 24 and you have CSL:doublesho !!!???
> 
> WTF you must be single:lol:


no he's 24 and has a 911 carerra 4S now 

sound as a pound though and mega down to earth for someone as young to have had such a nice selection of cars :thumb:


----------



## Andy947

Andy From Aberdeen (Orkney Originally), Working for Subsea7 as a Project Engineer, so between offshore and offshore a fair bit.

Drive a MK2 Golf GTI which has seen some extensive modifications, and Picking up my new toy a New Polo GTI 1.8T later on today.

Looking to start getting into car care a bit more seriously now that i've got a house and garage and stuff to work from.

:driver: :buffer:


----------



## pete330

Keith CSL said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> I'm Keith, 24 from Aberdeen. Introduced to this place by Rich and Clark from Polished Bliss. Excellent to see so many enthusiasts from up here. :thumb:


Hey up Keith
You sold the CSL now?

Was always waiting for you to get back to me about the club and your work:thumb:


----------



## sczscoob

Hey all:wave: Im Wayne from Moray.I work offshore in the Drilling Industry & drive a Subaru Impreza WRX.


----------



## Renmure

Ello all.
I am Jim from Arbroath(ish)
Work as a Chartered Physiotherapist mainly in Sports Medicine & Private Practice. Currently driving a bit of a mixture of cars inc MINI Cooper, Lotus Elise 111R, Lotus Exige s1 190 and Ferrari 355GTB. Planning on getting professional "assistance" (ok, than means I make the coffee and provide the biscuits) to get the 355 paintwork looking as good as it can then I will try hard to keep it that way  

Jim


----------



## Rich @ PB

Big warm welcome to all the new folk, nice to see so many enthusiasts from this part of the world. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Renmure said:


> Ello all.
> I am Jim from Arbroath(ish)
> Work as a Chartered Physiotherapist mainly in Sports Medicine & Private Practice. Currently driving a bit of a mixture of cars inc MINI Cooper, Lotus Elise 111R, Lotus Exige s1 190 and Ferrari 355GTB. Planning on getting professional "assistance" (ok, than means I make the coffee and provide the biscuits) to get the 355 paintwork looking as good as it can then I will try hard to keep it that way
> 
> Jim


sounds like a very nice collection of cars mate,

I'm not jealous


----------



## S-X-I

Welcome to DW, nice collection of cars you have there


----------



## Renmure

Clark said:


> I'm not jealous


lol. I think you and Rich will be getting a closer view soon 










Jim


----------



## extreme-detail

Renmure said:


> lol. I think you and Rich will be getting a closer view soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


hi jim we meet again welcome to detailing world


----------



## Renmure

:wave: Ello. I have made a start myself and bought 2 buckets 

Jim


----------



## Dave KG

Renmure said:


> lol. I think you and Rich will be getting a closer view soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


Lovely collection of cars you have there. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Renmure said:


> lol. I think you and Rich will be getting a closer view soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


I look forward to it


----------



## Grizzle

Clark...Down boy ur like a detailing prossie!!

Nice collection so rubbing ppl's bits pays good money haha


----------



## Renmure

Grizzle said:


> Nice collection so rubbing ppl's bits pays good money haha


Sometimes, but not as much as rubbing ppl's motors 

Jim


----------



## Clark @ PB

trust Grizzle to lower the tone


----------



## Grizzle

Sorry its the hun in me lmao


----------



## Naddy37

Grizzle said:


> Sorry its the hun in me lmao


:lol: very subtle


----------



## Dougster

bttt

Dougster, 38 from Old Kilpatrick, Glasgow.

Unemployed. Drive a brand new Ford Ranger XLT Thunder......

Looking for a PC and some products to do some work for a change.


----------



## ianking

Im Ian, 25 from Penicuik (10 miles south of Edinburgh). Drive an 07 plate Mini Cooper S in dark silver. 

Used to work as a valetor for 4 years whilst I was at uni and I was told almost every day by the boss "its no your own car your cleaning,just slap some polish on it and get it out the door".

Thank goodness I now only clean, eh sorry I mean _*detail*_ my own car (and my families motors) as I really like to go to town on them. Swirl marks are the hate of my life.

Wise man say though "Prevention is better than cure"


----------



## Boab01

Hola compadres, I'm Danny 31 living in Kinross (for now  ) I drive a 06 plate Blue S2000 and a 56 plate silver Octavia. 

Dirty cars upset me and now that I've been reading DW for a while swirly cars upset me too but not as much as seeing people using sponges on their cars .

I'm currently training to fly commercial aircraft (just at the start of it all at the moment) and looking to clean a few cars a month to help pay for my car cleaning products but mostly for the satisfaction of seeing a really shiny car.

Am looking for someone I can buddy on a few details to learn more about what's going on.


----------



## spitfire

Grizzle said:


> Sorry its the hun in me lmao


Don't stray to the dark side young Grizzle :devil:


----------



## Grizzle

Easy!! lol we have gow now my how lmao


----------



## cheesy

Evenin, I'm Martin from Coatbridge, at the moment I am driving a black 2002 Hyundai Coupe 2.0 and a 1994 BMW 316i, I work my damndest selling Volvos in Motherwell and cant afford a porter cable.


----------



## Jockrock

Just seen this, Andy from Largs, Drive an Almera GTI and a Suzuki 600 Bandit.

No PC yet, building up my other skills first. Then I'll take the plunge. Will try and make a meet at some point:wave:


----------



## BM-Stu

A few new faces to the forum.... Time for another meet up soon i think!!!

Welcome along guys


----------



## S-X-I

BM-Stu said:


> A few new faces to the forum.... Time for another meet up soon i think!!!
> 
> Welcome along guys


Sounds good to me,

Car Wash'n'Wax are having an open day this coming Sunday, have a look at their section of the site for more information!


----------



## alba

Hi I'm rob from Kinghorn in Fife just the right side of 40 :doublesho , i'm driving a '98 Audi A4 with all the surface defects that you can imagine. Would like to get it PC'd by a pro first time then keep it going. I trying to wash and clay it properly has my first challenge.

Any suggestion on who to contact for a PC in the central belt area?? :thumb:


----------



## darkmaster

hi all im david (aka davie) and yes another one. im 23 come from glasgow and i am a bit of a "boy racer" but am no way a "ned". i love to keep my cars clean and looking good so thought id sign up. i work as a delivery driver for john menzies so only work a few hours a day, which means more cleaning can e done to the cars during the day lol. i have a son of 4 his names joshua and he helps daddy get right into the hard bits daddy cant reach lol.

well think thats it for now and hopefully see you all at david g's get to gether.

davie


----------



## Grizzle

cheesy said:


> Evenin, I'm Martin from Coatbridge, at the moment I am driving a black 2002 Hyundai Coupe 2.0


ohh thank god another coupe owner lol


----------



## dobiefrs

Gday folks

brian from gartcosh here, 30 years young, work in insurance
and drive a super dooper focus rs

just bought myself a pc ,just need to get a transformer and work out how to change the end cable off the p/c


----------



## Grizzle

you stay away from that autoshine in gartcosh lol


----------



## dobiefrs

the mrs used to use them. for a quick wash , but the finish was phoo,
had to get the car washed in a hurry.

ive bought myself a foam lance now so will be doing both cars from now on.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Just noticed a post on here so thought I say hi to those north of the boarder :wave:


----------



## darkmaster

ive never used that wash in gartcosh, even tho its always mobed. and martin im from townhead in c/b (origanaly from glasgow).

davie


----------



## Eazy

im Eric from Coatbridge(same as darkmaster)noob so will be going to carwashnwax open day to take in more knowledge. currently owns 2 chinese takeaways in c/b so anyone passin by should pop in for a curry!lol


----------



## dobiefrs

easy which ones mate ??

re autoshine - yip it is always mobbed but the couple of times we have came away from it - there has always been a few bits missed on the car, they are good at getting brake dust and stuff off the wheels.

dont get me wrong not sayng their proper phoo or anything, i just wasnt 100% happy, cant beat doing it yourself anyway - then you have no one to moan at.

Would take the wifes car there again if we were in a hurry, but prefer to do my own.

just spend a small fortune on products so it aint going anywhere part from my driveway


----------



## Rich @ PB

:wave: A big PB hello to everyone new in the Scottish region - glad you found the forum, it's legendary, and for good reason!


----------



## wd40

Hi i`m dave 32 from st fergus in aberdeenshire,
drive a yellow lancer evo 7.Used to concours my escort cossie in the rsoc.

Work offshore as a bolting supervisor (don`t ask !!!!)
So much choice of products to use nowadays !!!!

But i like Autoglym , p21s and poor boys.
Soon to give dodo juice a try 

 :thumb:


----------



## Mark M

Welcome chief!


----------



## Frank

Hi, i'm Mark 21 from Kirkintilloch near glasgow.

I drive an integra DC5 and use Chemical guys products


----------



## hammy7387

Hey just noticed this thread so thought id add to it

Im Craig 20 from Kilmarnock drive a Red 1.4 Astra sportshatch


----------



## swordjo

Eazy said:


> im Eric from Coatbridge(same as darkmaster)noob so will be going to carwashnwax open day to take in more knowledge. currently owns 2 chinese takeaways in c/b so anyone passin by should pop in for a curry!lol


Mr Cheung? alright eric is jonathan sword from school. what are the chances of that!


----------



## swordjo

oh aye and whats with the influx of coatbridge boys? mon the brig haha


----------



## Eazy

swordjo said:


> Mr Cheung? alright eric is jonathan sword from school. what are the chances of that!


DAMNNNNN!! what a coincidence!we should get together n start a car detailing business. if u know how to use a PC or rotary u'l need to come down n show me


----------



## darkmaster

eazy what shops you own mate? as all i seem to eat these days is fast food lol.

davie


----------



## dobiefrs

Eazy said:


> DAMNNNNN!! what a coincidence!we should get together n start a car detailing business. if u know how to use a PC or rotary u'l need to come down n show me


if you's are doing demos let me know i would be greatful to come along

ive just bought a p/c - seen a few vids on youtube, that give you the rough idea.

hopefully get some more tips tomorrow

eric i usually go to chinese takeaways in muirhead , been to bamboo cottage or golden bamboo in coatbridge cant remember if got name the wrong way round - that one of yours ??

brian


----------



## Eazy

i own Happy in coatdyke n Gordons in whifflet but i mainly work in Gordons.

sorry dobiefrs we dont deliver to muirhead but i can give u a discount code u could use if u come in n u'll get some freebies (mf cloth n concour wax)lol


----------



## Eazy

oh n the discount code is C.H.1.N.K.Y 
tell whoevers serving u the code n u'l get ur freebies......


----------



## swordjo

Eazy said:


> DAMNNNNN!! what a coincidence!we should get together n start a car detailing business. if u know how to use a PC or rotary u'l need to come down n show me


aye, i've got a PC so if you want a go just give me a shout.. what you driving?


----------



## dobiefrs

Eazy said:


> i own Happy in coatdyke n Gordons in whifflet but i mainly work in Gordons.
> 
> sorry dobiefrs we dont deliver to muirhead but i can give u a discount code u could use if u come in n u'll get some freebies (mf cloth n concour wax)lol


No worries mate, always pick me orders up anyway, always quicker IMO

maybe see you guys tomorrow at cambuslang

brian
:thumb:


----------



## Eazy

swordjo said:


> aye, i've got a PC so if you want a go just give me a shout.. what you driving?


im jus driving my dads laguna at the mo,need it to buy stock n do deliveries but ordered an integra dc5 from japan so 8weeks time il be out cruising in it so keep an eye out


----------



## thebluedragon

*Hello*

:newbie: Hello everyone, my name is Iain, i live in uphall, west lothian, and have my own mobile valeting business, which ive had for two years, but have been valeting for nearly 14 yrs. I drive an impreza terzo , but previous to that i had a clio v6, and a modified clio 172 cup.
I havent done much in the way of detailing, although have been doing mach polishing for years. Have now got the time to concentrate a bit more on the detailing and am in the process of building up my 'detailing kit'.
Loook forward to hearing from you all and will picking your brains from time to time.


----------



## Grizzle

welcome iain, Not far from you in G'mouth your cars looking good mate

Graham


----------



## thebluedragon

Grizzle said:


> welcome iain, Not far from you in G'mouth your cars looking good mate
> 
> Graham


 Cheers Graham, it had a full respray about 8 months back, but pretty soon its gonna get detailed :thumb:

cheers

Iain


----------



## sanchez

I cant belive i've not seen this thread before...

My name is Richard im 26 from Montrose and drive a Z3 M roadster.


----------



## chron

never noticed this thread either! 

keith, 21 from linlithgow/edinburgh, depends if if need my washing done 

drive a peugeot 205 gti-6


----------



## sorearms

*fife for life*

hi to all this is my 1st post on here, but i'm quite sure it wont be my last.My names gregor. I'm 32 and live in thornton fife i drive a 2001 audi A4 and ride a 2000 cbr 600 when i get the chance. Also seriously thinking about buying my mates red mk3 golf gti off him it's got the usual swirls and scratches on it but i'm sure with all your help i'll get that fixed lol. anyway glad to see loads of scots are in here and hope i get the chance to learn off you all. Cheers:newbie:


----------



## K18WRX

Hi all Im Duncan 26 from coatbridge and I am an alchoholic oh wait wrong site J/K lol. I drive a 26 ton Scania most days but on the odd ocassion I drive my 93 Subaru Impreza WRX import, I'm in the process of starting up my own mobile valeting business so fingers crossed if anybody wants the site just pm me lol :thumb:


----------



## Eazy

another coatbridge lad! K18WRX welcome!good luck on ur new business,im thinkin of startin a mobile valet but still on the plannin stages.quite happy wit my 2 chinese takeaways at the mo so pop down to Happy or Gordons for a meal if ur nearby


----------



## K18WRX

Eazy said:


> another coatbridge lad! K18WRX welcome!good luck on ur new business,im thinkin of startin a mobile valet but still on the plannin stages.quite happy wit my 2 chinese takeaways at the mo so pop down to Happy or Gordons for a meal if ur nearby


Cool mate do you have a discount code lol :thumb:


----------



## wilson_let

Hi folks.
My names Mark im 19 from Dunfermline. Work as a car valeter but starting to get into detailing a bit more then hopefully start something of my own up! Driving a immaculate 1992 White Vauxhall nova gsi.


----------

